# Light but good lock on grips



## gladegp (Aug 21, 2007)

I currently have Lizardskins Peaty lock-ons. I haven't weighted them but they're ment to weigh 113g. Is there any good lock-on grips which are lighter, say at least sub 100g preferably in the 60-80g range?

I read about the CB Cobalt foam lock-ons and how they were crap.
I was thinking about Pro Grips since they only have one lock ring.
Pro XCR is stated at 81 grams but they're really slim I believe.

If we can find some good lock-ons which are light it's almost free grams as I'll have to change grips either way.

Start weighing all your lock-ons  I'll weigh mine


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I use SRAM foam lock on grips. Mine were 80g including the end caps, certainly not light but not bad. I find them to be pretty comfortable and they don't slip. The foam is dense and feels high quality unlike some other foam grips.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Get some ESI Chunky grips instead. They're lighter and more comfortable than any lock-on grips, and they don't move at all.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Peaty grips are spec'd at 29mm diameter which is the same as the Pro XCR grips.

The Pro Koryak grips are 31mm diameter and 98gms/pr


----------



## pokz (Jun 25, 2009)

may consider mortop lock on grips


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a question, why bother with lock-ons when you can just use some 3M 77 spray adhesive to assure a no-slip grip without the weight?

It works like a charm, and one can will last you a lifetime.


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

teamdicky said:


> Just a question, why bother with lock-ons when you can just use some 3M 77 spray adhesive to assure a no-slip grip without the weight?
> 
> It works like a charm, and one can will last you a lifetime.
> 
> Any issues with grip removal while using this stuff? (Foam grips ripping, leaving residue etc?)


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

teamdicky said:


> Just a question, why bother with lock-ons when you can just use some 3M 77 spray adhesive to assure a no-slip grip without the weight?
> 
> It works like a charm, and one can will last you a lifetime.


And why bother with a spray adhesive when ESI grips don't require it?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Stugotz said:


> teamdicky said:
> 
> 
> > Just a question, why bother with lock-ons when you can just use some 3M 77 spray adhesive to assure a no-slip grip without the weight?
> ...


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> And why bother with a spray adhesive when ESI grips don't require it?


Beg to differ on that one. I've tried ESI's, and a long ride in the rain (endurance race) will have them slipping on the bars.


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

teamdicky said:


> Beg to differ on that one. I've tried ESI's, and a long ride in the rain (endurance race) will have them slipping on the bars.


teamdicky: what grips would you use on a future endurance race with rain? I ask because I often ride in the pouring rain, living in the Philippines. I want to try foam grips like ESI/SRAM but am concerned about the grip in wet conditions.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Xtyling said:


> teamdicky: what grips would you use on a future endurance race with rain? I ask because I often ride in the pouring rain, living in the Philippines. I want to try foam grips like ESI/SRAM but am concerned about the grip in wet conditions.


I run these right now:

Bontrager: Race X Lite (Model #04262)










Any foam grip glued on will work, but I like some texture (ribbing) for grip.

I've had multiple foam grips on my messenger bike that sits outside or is ridden all day. They all slipped eventually without glue.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

teamdicky said:


> Beg to differ on that one. I've tried ESI's, and a long ride in the rain (endurance race) will have them slipping on the bars.


No, it won't. I've been using ESI grips for over two years. And I've ridden in the rain several times and they haven't slipped once.

Using a spray adhesive is completely unnecessary. I use hair spray to install them and that's more than enough.

.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> No, it won't. I've been using ESI grips for over two years. And I've ridden in the rain several times and they haven't slipped once.
> 
> Using a spray adhesive is completely unneccesary. I use hair spray to install them and that's more than enough.


I'm speaking from experience. All foam grips (and silicone ESI's) can slip. I'm not saying one ride in the rain will do it. Multi-day stage races, places where this is high humidity, 9 hour rides in the rain, messengering day in and out... that kind thing. I've had ESI's slip on me.

Also hair spray can become slippery again when a grip gets saturated.


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

teamdicky: Thanks for the information. I will definitely give them a try.


----------



## Zagi (Feb 1, 2007)

Cannondale lock on grips - 60 g.

Cannondale Superlite Foam Grips Lock On - Black - KA038/BLK - CannondaleExperts.com


----------



## realconspiracy (Jan 22, 2011)

sfer1 said:


> And why bother with a spray adhesive when ESI grips don't require it?


ESI grips don't stay put particularly well, especially with carbon bars.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

realconspiracy said:


> ESI grips don't stay put particularly well, especially with carbon bars.


Your comment is absolute rubbish.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

This thread is all good information, but I have a hard time giving up my Ergons - they simply worked too well solving my hand numbness issues to give them up. So, are there any recommendations out there for lightweight replacements for the Ergon design?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

$6 Titec Porkrinds (glued on) feel great and are very light. Cut'em off and replace when getting new bars.


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

JeffL: I have Ergons right now and use them because my stock grips gave me numbness. The ergons were a great problem solver. But the weight is a major downside. Thats why i started researching foam grips. The ESI chunkys have several good reviews and testimonials that they have effective relief against hand/wrist numbness. So i am about to buy some to try them out. My concern was how they will handle the rain. I often ride in the rain andmy Ergons were OK in the rain. Foam grips sound like they might absorb water, become heavy and even slip around the bars if not installed with adhesive.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

++ accessories, cobalt grips :: crankbrothers.com ++

These are 65g lock on foam grips
My buddy has them and they are nice


----------



## realconspiracy (Jan 22, 2011)

Xtyling said:


> JeffL: I have Ergons right now and use them because my stock grips gave me numbness. The ergons were a great problem solver. But the weight is a major downside. Thats why i started researching foam grips. The ESI chunkys have several good reviews and testimonials that they have effective relief against hand/wrist numbness. So i am about to buy some to try them out. My concern was how they will handle the rain. I often ride in the rain andmy Ergons were OK in the rain. Foam grips sound like they might absorb water, become heavy and even slip around the bars if not installed with adhesive.


I've had ESI grips for a while now, they are indeed comfy. However, I've found a few downsides. If you ride without gloves you'll find the silicone wears off onto your hands. The grips also tear very easily on bushes and things that overhang into trails, mine are ripped to shreds after only a couple of months. But they are comfy and I've had no trouble with them in the wet. Hope that helps!


----------



## One on (Dec 22, 2011)

Same experience as teamdicky with esi grips being slippery when wet but that's only when I ride without gloves or with roadbike gloves.. With full gloves on, no issues


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Shimano/Pro seems to have new foam lock-ons as well, no definitive weights listed


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> your comment is absolute rubbish.


+1...


----------



## realconspiracy (Jan 22, 2011)

MaLoL said:


> +1...


So many tards here..


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Shimano/Pro seems to have new foam lock-ons as well, no definitive weights listed


Those actually don't look bad and the contouring looks nice. Still using hairspray to put my grips on and they don't go anywhere once set.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

ljsmith said:


> I use SRAM foam lock on grips. Mine were 80g including the end caps, certainly not light but not bad. I find them to be pretty comfortable and they don't slip. The foam is dense and feels high quality unlike some other foam grips.


These are pretty sweet... Q -->* Can they be cut to length?* (I'm running grip shift)


----------



## Ötzi (Sep 20, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> Shimano/Pro seems to have new foam lock-ons as well, no definitive weights listed


Does anyone know where to buy these? My search ability here in afghanistan is limited and I would like to buy a pair before I get home.


----------



## Mutantclover (Oct 1, 2006)

Another person wondering what works best for grip in the rain when wearing thin gloves. Right now I use ODI Rogue and Specialized Enduro, both lock on. I don't have any problems with them except when my gloves are saturated. At that point I still have some grip (versus barehanded for example, where you have almost no grip), just not enough to ride hard with the consistent grip I would like. I find I have to bail sometimes in a situation that I know could be avoided if I had better grip. I'm not talking endurance races, just riding the local trails as fast as you can for 1-2 hours. And currently the best solution I know of is to carry multiple pairs of gloves and switch out (same approach I take with any winter sport to prevent cold hands). Are silicon grips better? Or foam?


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I am really p***ed off. I just bought some specialzied silicone foam grips. As i went to put one on i had to use a bit of force to get just the first mm on and even with alcahol wipes was a pain to put on. Then it ripped. I have never in my life ripped a set of foam grips before and i have used about 6 sets of esi racers edge grips before which require even more force and i didn'rt rip those either. I have gone back to my trusty ergon race grips which i have machined to lighten them and have replaced the collars with some specialzied collars from another set of grips, then had to cut the ends to match the new collars. Then drilled and machined the collars to lighten a bit more and replaced the bolts with tianium ones. I machine my own parts so messing around with a manufactured part is not a problem. Anyway, got the weight from 136 grams to 98 grams which aint bad for a set of winged ergon grips (they make non-winged versions too)-and before anyone asks, i did not drill the grips which i have seen some people do which is stupid-weakens the grips and you get sweat on the carbon bar if you are using a carbon bar.


----------



## malvernlk (Mar 21, 2010)

*Untrue*



teamdicky said:


> I'm speaking from experience. All foam grips (and silicone ESI's) can slip. I'm not saying one ride in the rain will do it. Multi-day stage races, places where this is high humidity, 9 hour rides in the rain, messengering day in and out... that kind thing. I've had ESI's slip on me.
> 
> Also hair spray can become slippery again when a grip gets saturated.


Simply not true. I have been using ESI silicone grips for 6 yrs; ridden in rain, mud, sleet and snow. Silicone is water-proof and does not become saturated or wet. Elements have no impact on the performance of these grips.

Enough bullcrap from this guy trying to prove some point! These grips DO NOT throttle.


----------



## malvernlk (Mar 21, 2010)

teamdicky said:


> I'm speaking from experience. All foam grips (and silicone ESI's) can slip. I'm not saying one ride in the rain will do it. Multi-day stage races, places where this is high humidity, 9 hour rides in the rain, messengering day in and out... that kind thing. I've had ESI's slip on me.
> 
> Also hair spray can become slippery again when a grip gets saturated.


"when it gets saturated"? Silicone is water resistant and CANNOT become saturated. Please, disregard anything this squid has to say!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

malvernlk said:


> "when it gets saturated"? Silicone is water resistant and CANNOT become saturated. Please, disregard anything this squid has to say!


Sorry to have said "saturated."

Rubber grips are waterPROOF, but that does not stop water from creeping under the grip and causing it to slip. I get that you've had a great experience with your ESI's. That does not negate my experience. Maybe it was my bars, maybe it has something to do with handing my bike off to be washed at a stage race unsupervised. Dunno. I can't tell you why, but I've had them slip.

I will retract my earlier statement:

"Beg to differ on that one. I've tried ESI's, and a long ride in the rain (endurance race) will have them slipping on the bars."

That was based on my own experience and should have not been said in such a blanketed manner. Results obviously vary.

As a squid though, I guess I have no real experience outside of my deep sea trench. Personal attacks do an incredible job of validating your opinion.


----------

